# Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

OK! SO there are like a ton of ignition posts out there in different threads and the other post I put up is out of room so here is a new thread to help put that information in one place!
*Some Links*
 Those who have used megasquirt'n'spark post- Great resource for ignition troubles
CIS-E/Motronic Megasquirt resource

*MSnS with a V2.2 board is pretty easy to hook up!--------------------------* 
Converting a MS V2.2 board to run spark is covered very cleary in  OttawaG60's post -- Link Changed!!!!
MidnightGLI's latest ignition diagram and instructions for MS2.2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*If you have a jumper between XG1 and XG2, be sure to cut it if proceeding with the diagram below.*








MidnightGLI knows his stuff on the ignition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-
-
-
*---------------V3 MSnS-Extra below-----------------------------------------*
*---------------V3 MSnS-Extra below-----------------------------------------*
*---------------V3 MSnS-Extra below-----------------------------------------*
*=-=
These instructions are from Captain16VGTI
=-=*
slightly edited. 
---Assumes use of the stock 16V or like distributor and coil---
-
If working from the V3 Assembly Guide 
-
*complete step #50 part a.*
You can skip to step #52
At *Step 65* it says see the MSnS -extra website for instructions on assembling the ignition circuit, but basically go ahead and install the high current ignition driver circuit and follow the modifications below.
This pictures is good to use to get a basic idea of where things are located on the v3 board. 








These are the procedures that need to be made to make a complted V3 board with *a MSI processor* and VB921 igntion driver control spark. *If you are using MSII* the instructions for what you need to do are in the V3 assembly guide. Following the instructions below will probably mess you up.
1.TACHSELECT should be jumperd to OPTOIN. If its not please do so.
2. After that you will need to solder a jumper wire to the previous jumper and run it over to the +5 pad above the proto area. You can see the +5 pad on the top side of the pcb. Like Dave said, This will give you 5v to power the hall. (cleaner signal)
3. Next you will have to cut the jumper between XG1 and XG2 if there is already one installed. After that you will need to run a jumper wire from XG1 and IAC-1A. This is the input for the tach signal from the dizzy.
4. If not already done you will have to jumper TSEL to OPTOOUT.
5. This step pretty much depends on which firmware you are running on your v3 board. Basically this step is where you send a signal to the IGBT (onboard ignition driver) to let it know when to fire. On the v3 board the input is labeled IGBTIN. The output to this is what varies depending on what code you are using. The default output for the standard ms2 code is JS10 (ign). If you are using the standard ms2 code then run a jumper from IGBTIN to JS10.
---5. a Again, *if you are using MSII* the instructions for what you need to do are in the V3 assembly guide. Following the instructions below will probably mess you up. Here is a link from the assembly guide to get the V3 pcb with MSII processor to control the coil directly.
---5. b If using the ms1 processor but running it with MSnS -E to control spark then the default output is one of the led's. In this case you will have to run a jumper from IGBTIN to the top of R26 with a 330ohm 1/4 watt resister inline. You will be able to see R26 from the top of the pcb board. You can also refer to the pcb picture posted above. The reason you don't want to use JS10 with MSnS is because JS10 is a input for knock control. Check out the pictures below.
















6. Next jumper IGBTOUT to IGN if not already jumperd. This is the output to the coil (pulsed ground).
Now that all the internal mods have been performed we will move onto the wiring. Your basic hall sensor will have three wires. The three wires consist of a ground, power and signal. In almost all cases the middle wire is the signal wire. This wire will be ran to pin 25 or pin S1 on the relay board.
Next is the ground wire. This wire will most likely be brown/white or just brown. You want to find a good grounding point for this wire. The last of the hall wires is the power wire. This wire should be red/black. The power wire will be ran to pin 15 or the TACH pin on the relay board. Finally its time for the coil wire.
All you need to do is run a wire from pin 36 or S5 (relay board) to the negative side of the coil. This wire is a pulsed ground and will tell your coil when to fire. That's pretty much it guys. You've just moded your v3 board to control spark. If anyone wants to add to this or ask any questions please feel free. 

















*Thanks Captain16VGTI, I hope you cleaned the flux off of these boards!







*
*MS II Ignition Links below--------------------------------------------------------*
*MS II Ignition Links below--------------------------------------------------------*
Most 16V or VW Hall sensor distributor MSII Setups should be configured for Direct Coil Control with the Hall sensor input circuit enabled.
Here are a few links, which are all in the left menu pane on http://www.megasquirt.info under Megasquirt II:
Basic MSII Ignition instructions
Direct coil control instructions
*Stimulator Modifications, Stim Mod, modifying the stimulator*
To get Megatune to see RPM input with MSnS-E you have to modify the stimulator board itself. 
1) Find the side of resistor R9 that has continuity to pin 24. 
2)Cut the trace underneath from T1 to pin 24. T1 is the little transistor in the center of the board. The trace to cut can be seen on the under side of the board running from T1 to a little hole. The hole has continuity to pin 24. 
3)Jumper the pin used for Hall sensor input (usually pin 25 MSnS-Extra) to the side of resistor R9 that use to have continuity to pin 24. 
_Modified by GTIMan82 at 3:42 PM 11-21-2007_

_Modified by GTIMan82 at 1:51 PM 3-1-2008_


_Modified by GTIMan82 at 1:52 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (GTIMan82)*

Putting together my MSII setup with V3 board, I am setting it up to control ignition directly.
Does the VW Hall sender trigger on the leading or trailing edge..?
I have read about needing a pullup resistor as well is this still true? What needs to be done for that.?

How about the settings in Megatune what needs to be done?


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (MBRACKLIFFE)*

Just added some links in a MSII section above, hope they help.

The leading or trailing edge question is kind of up to you. The factory Bosh ignition module may have triggered on the leading or trailing edge. I havent looked that up yet. However, you can set up MSII either way and get it to work. This first link has some more information on that
Basic MSII Ignition instructions
As far as the pullup resistor goes I dont think it is necessary with MSII and the V3 borads VB921 ignition module. The V3 assembly instructions mention a pullup resistor is necessary to power an external ignition module, but not for the V3 boards VB921. 
To power the coil it is recommended to use the switched fuel pump relay power source and put a 10amp resistor in line. More information can be found here.Direct coil control instructions
And megatune setting information is here: http://www.megasquirt.info/ms2/configure.htm
Once you find out what to do why not post it up? lol I am about to order a MSII V3pcb kit for my scirocco, but I dont know what the best settings for the 16v's as of yet. *anyone else know???*

All of the links come from http://www.megasquirt.info under the Megasquirt II Section.


----------



## DGruber58 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (GTIMan82)*

I have a couple of wiring questions, here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
The one related to ignition:
Can I use the green wire that comes from the coil and into the motronic ecu for the icm pin 1? If this does not work, anyone know what this green wire does? IIRC, it is the middle wire of the three prong connector that plugs into the driver side of the coil. Also, if this green wire cannot be used in pin 1, should I run a new wire to the red/black wire? I would probably splice something near connector t6b2, right next to the stock ecu location.
forgot to mention this:
the pin the ignition coil the green wire attaches to wasn't directly connected to the red/black wire pin. There was a slight resitance measured. I'm not sure if that would have any effect or not.
here's a pic of what I'm talking about:











_Modified by DGruber58 at 12:14 AM 4-21-2006_


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (DGruber58)*

Dont know if you figured this out yet or not, but that thing is pretty much only found on Motronic cars and is an ignition amplifier. I removed it and ran a new wires directly to the coil positive and negative terminals. MS does not need the amplifier, nor do I know how to wire it up to work. 
Im also adding the MS stimulator modifications necessary for running MSnS-E to the first post


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (GTIMan82)*

To make sure I'm on the right page here with the proper modifications to run MSnS-Extra code.
Looking at Midnights diagram, I see X12 jumpered to the top of JP1-8 then a jumper from MS header pin 24 to pin 27 but I have seen others jump JP1-8 direct to header pin 24. 
Not totally sure I understand which setup is proper/preferred???
Next question would be the Jumper in OttawaG60's post from X13 to D17 (neg) LED for SPARK OUT off header pin 29. Not sure how this differs from the setup Midnight is showing using header pin 30 as what appears to be spark out.
My MS was pre-assembled and it's been in a box for months. Just trying to get back up to speed as to which the best setup for MSnS-Extra running. This will require no ISV or other outs. 
Here is a few not so good pics of the current config. MS 2.2 with ver 021u extra code loaded. Not sure what the resistor is mounted off D17 (Neg) to what looks like R24??? States header pin 25 is spark out with the paperwork I have








Confused!!!!
TIA


----------



## DGruber58 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (GTIMan82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMan82* »_Dont know if you figured this out yet or not, but that thing is pretty much only found on Motronic cars and is an ignition amplifier. I removed it and ran a new wires directly to the coil positive and negative terminals. MS does not need the amplifier, nor do I know how to wire it up to work.

thanks for the information. I am not getting spark, so I'm going through the ignition. I will probably rewire the coil now, just to eliminate a possible source of problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote »_
Im also adding the MS stimulator modifications necessary for running MSnS-E to the first post









very nice.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (DGruber58)*

If you have a Motronic car, you either need to not use the VB on board and the stock amp, OR remove the stock amplifier and run the VB on the board. Either will work fine, just depends on what you trust more hardware wise.


----------



## DGruber58 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_If you have a Motronic car, you either need to not use the VB on board and the stock amp, OR remove the stock amplifier and run the VB on the board. Either will work fine, just depends on what you trust more hardware wise.

What is the VB?
I was planning on removing the power stage, and just directly wiring the +/- of the coil. This will remove the center green wire, which currently doesn't connect to anything as well.
thanks for the help
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (DGruber58)*

Sorry VB = VB921 which is the on board MS ignition amplifier that the V3 boards have.


----------



## DGruber58 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Sorry VB = VB921 which is the on board MS ignition amplifier that the V3 boards have.

oh ok. I have v2.2, I'm running msns-e http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Halo8 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (DGruber58)*

Ok, has anyone used the hall sender setup descibed above for the V3 with MS1 processor and the VB921? I just want to make sure this will work with no ICM...


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (GTIMan82)*

Hi hope this is still a live thread. I am assembling my 1st Megasquirt 3.0 PCB MSI. I am going to be installing it in a 86 Jetta GLI 8v
I am wanting to set it up with just fuel 1st then after I'm sure what I'm doing switch over to MSnSE with spark control.
I'm wondering how much of the MSnSE wiring I can do now without burning something up on my board or stim.
I'm getting ready to finish assembly directly from the MSI assembly manual and installing the step 65 V921.
My questions are:
1. if I'm running MSI standalone can I draw signal from the ICU pin 7? I have locked Dizzy with knock control.
2.What routing can I do on the IBGNOUT Q16 for MSnSE during my MSI assembly. Should I just go by the Assembly MSI book then do the mod's here for MSnSE later?
Thanks for any input
SS33


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (sharpshooter33)*

use the vb921 and you can find the wiring and jumper settings here
http://www.msextra.com/viewtop...47492
I wouldn't use the vw icu or follow the diagrams listed on vortex. I am sure they are correct, but the msextra pages are current where many posts I've seen are still suggesting people to use the icu. There is no reason to when using vb921. Its too simple, just set the dwell to 2.5ms in megasquirt.
I followed the mods exactly as mentioned in the link I gave above. If you have questions I can try to help.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Of course some folks have a reason to use all of the stock components, so the older info here is much appreciated. If I ever get around to it, I will convert my race car from CIS-E to Cali Digi, which should have all the sensors I need to run MS. However I will have to use the stock wiring harness and sensors/hardware - which means the ICU stays.


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (GTIMan82)*

Ok I've got my MS1 Up and running. I'm getting ready to convert it to MSnSE and also set it up for spark control.
I have a couple questions with differences between VWvortex instructions and MSnSE form instruction.
Below number #2 says jumper between TACHSELECT and OPTOIN to 5v pad above proto area. The MSnSE manual says to use a 1K resistor there instead of straight jumper?
Also step number #3 says cut XG1 and XG2 and run XG1 to IAC-1A. Is that just because there maybe noise problems and they are taking IAC-1A and running it to ground outside the MS?
Thanks
SS33

_Quote »_
If working from the V3 Assembly Guide 
-
*complete step #50 part a.*
You can skip to step #52
At *Step 65* it says see the MSnS -extra website for instructions on assembling the ignition circuit, but basically go ahead and install the high current ignition driver circuit and follow the modifications below.
This pictures is good to use to get a basic idea of where things are located on the v3 board. 
These are the procedures that need to be made to make a complted V3 board with *a MSI processor* and VB921 igntion driver control spark. *If you are using MSII* the instructions for what you need to do are in the V3 assembly guide. Following the instructions below will probably mess you up.
1.TACHSELECT should be jumperd to OPTOIN. If its not please do so.
2. After that you will need to solder a jumper wire to the previous jumper and run it over to the +5 pad above the proto area. You can see the +5 pad on the top side of the pcb. Like Dave said, This will give you 5v to power the hall. (cleaner signal)
3. Next you will have to cut the jumper between XG1 and XG2 if there is already one installed. After that you will need to run a jumper wire from XG1 and IAC-1A. This is the input for the tach signal from the dizzy.
4. If not already done you will have to jumper TSEL to OPTOOUT.
5. This step pretty much depends on which firmware you are running on your v3 board. Basically this step is where you send a signal to the IGBT (onboard ignition driver) to let it know when to fire. On the v3 board the input is labeled IGBTIN. The output to this is what varies depending on what code you are using. The default output for the standard ms2 code is JS10 (ign). If you are using the standard ms2 code then run a jumper from IGBTIN to JS10.
---5. a Again, *if you are using MSII* the instructions for what you need to do are in the V3 assembly guide. Following the instructions below will probably mess you up. Here is a link from the assembly guide to get the V3 pcb with MSII processor to control the coil directly.
---5. b If using the ms1 processor but running it with MSnS -E to control spark then the default output is one of the led's. In this case you will have to run a jumper from IGBTIN to the top of R26 with a 330ohm 1/4 watt resister inline. You will be able to see R26 from the top of the pcb board. You can also refer to the pcb picture posted above. The reason you don't want to use JS10 with MSnS is because JS10 is a input for knock control. Check out the pictures below.








6. Next jumper IGBTOUT to IGN if not already jumperd. This is the output to the coil (pulsed ground).
Now that all the internal mods have been performed we will move onto the wiring. Your basic hall sensor will have three wires. The three wires consist of a ground, power and signal. In almost all cases the middle wire is the signal wire. This wire will be ran to pin 25 or pin S1 on the relay board.
Next is the ground wire. This wire will most likely be brown/white or just brown. You want to find a good grounding point for this wire. The last of the hall wires is the power wire. This wire should be red/black. The power wire will be ran to pin 15 or the TACH pin on the relay board. Finally its time for the coil wire.
All you need to do is run a wire from pin 36 or S5 (relay board) to the negative side of the coil. This wire is a pulsed ground and will tell your coil when to fire. That's pretty much it guys. You've just moded your v3 board to control spark. If anyone wants to add to this or ask any questions please feel free. 












_Modified by sharpshooter33 at 11:50 AM 1-14-2007_


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (GTIMan82)*

My PCB V3 is a little different that described above.
I have my:
hall signal wire coming in on Pin#24 (center wire green)
hall ground wire coming into pin#7 (ground wire brown)
hall power wire coming into pin#26 (5+V power wire red)
Coil neg wire coming into pin#36(coil signal D17(R26) in megatune)
THESE ARE ALL PINS ON MEGASQUIRT I (no relay board)
MSI running MSnSE with the following internal wiring:
TACHSELECT to OPTOIN and wired to 1K resistor to 5v near Proto area
IGN to IGBTOUT
XG1 to XG2
TSEL to OPTOOUT
IGBTIN to 330ohm resister wired to top of R26
Megatune for MSnSE
Spark Out Inverted = yes
LED17 = SparkA
This is the best I've been able to come up with and I'm wondering if anyone can verify for me. Install is a 86 Jetta GLI fixed Dizzy
this varies from captain16vgti's post here. I don't see why he's using pin 25 for input signal or pin#15 for power to hall.
Hopefully he or someone else can explain it to me?

Thanks
SS33










_Modified by sharpshooter33 at 2:42 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (sharpshooter33)*

I have a ver3 board and I have my setup as follows:
-12v into hall (I believe pin 1 is positive and 3 is gnd..don't remember from the couch)
-Center pin is connected to TACH pin
-1k resistor is connected between pos wire and signal wire. Important because I couldn't get a cranking signal without it.
-I'm running the stock ign module for now because I don't want to risk blowing the internal transistor for now. The trigger for that comes from s5 on the relay board (not sure what that translates into coming directly from the computer)
Works perfect for me. The problem for me is getting the timing down. I finally had success with that last night and my starter blew. So off to the junkyard today and another attempt at it tonight. Good luck with your project!


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (diceman469)*

Can you guys still use the stimulator to check the function of the megasquirt unit after you modify it for spark?
I have one that has something wrong with it & I need to test it.


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (VW_NUT)*

yea with my setup I run everything on the stim just fine. I also added the spark out LED so I could see it's working also.
HTH
SS33


----------



## jettincoupe (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (sharpshooter33)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=16
the pin 15 being power in this post is not the same as the original post. 15 is ground from everything i have read and tested. it should say the 5v is run to pin 24. please fix this because this thread is linked to from the big MS post


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (jettincoupe)*

Pin 15 is definitely a ground, which obviously won't work for hall power. 
I've used both pin 24 or pin 26 for 5v source. 26 is the easiest as there's no wiring mods. If you want to use pin 24 with the V3 you have to jumper 5v to the tachselect jumper.
For those that want to be slightly less confused, I've used the mods on the msextra site sucessfully now, on both the V2.2 and V3 boards. 
http://www.msextra.com/manuals...#hall
Use low to high diagram.
If your hall is coming in on pin 25 for some reason (like you used the Midnight diagram before) you need to jumper XG1 to iac1a on the V3 instead of tachselect.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (GTIMan82)*

save from the death of archives..... good page!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (OhioBenz)*

Ok. I made the mods to the MS V2 running MS&S V29 as shown in the first pic. 
I got the 2L 16v running, but I am getting a lot of pinging.
Does any one have a decent map in 12*12 so I can get a bit closer in tuning the spark?
I also have the dist turned as far CW as it will go to keep it idling. But the advance light shows a jumpy mark. Any one seen this before?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (Rocco_julie)*


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok. I loaded that. It ran yesterday but not today, even after I reset the map.
Back to the sart again


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (GTIMan82)*

Anyone know what is different about Patatron's 16V v2.2 MS units from this post? There is a difference because pin 31 (and not pin 29) goes to the ignition module. It is probably a very small difference. Here is Patatron's wiring diagram:









Thanks! Mike


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

sorry, forgot the ignition settings








set the fixed angle to 6* instead of -10* 
now you need to twist the distributor till it fires up. let it get to full warm and then set the ignition timing with to the stock 6* timing mark a non advanced timing light.. once the timing is set with the light, go back to the fixed angle back to -10 to run the table
ramaber to start with the distributor retarded and advance it till it fires up. there is 10* cranking advance set already, you don't want to be firing off your plugs way before tdc.
If you follow all these settings, it is not your ms ignition settings, look elsewhere.


_Modified by weeblebiker at 9:12 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

Good looking Ign. map. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

Perfect. Thanks.
I just got an Eeepc to run in the car (7.5 hours per charge). Downloaded he code and its a new version with 16*16 maps. Woof....
I'm going to back out of spark and get the fuel back on line again, then retry.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Megasuirt Ignition Post for VW 16V or VW's with a hall sensor distributor (mjleamy)*

To answer my own question, looking at the pcb layout for v2.2, Patatron must have jumpered to X14 and not X13.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

Perfect. Thanks.
I just got an Eeepc to run in the car (7.5 hours per charge). Downloaded he code and its a new version with 16*16 maps. Woof....
I'm going to back out of spark and get the fuel back on line again, then retry.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Ok. The car runs, but the dist is rotated fully clockwise and stops before I can get the timing to 6 deg.
(I do have an advance timing light)
I have loaded the timing map and used the settings you provided Whittlebeast. Many thanks!
I can get it to run at about 35 deg of trigger angle and the timing set to map.
Did I set some thing wrong?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Ok. The car runs, but the dist is rotated fully clockwise and stops before I can get the timing to 6 deg.
(I do have an advance timing light)
I have loaded the timing map and used the settings you provided Whittlebeast. Many thanks!
I can get it to run at about 35 deg of trigger angle and the timing set to map.
Did I set some thing wrong?

Set your fixed angle to 6°. Change your trigger angle till the car will start, then adjust the trigger angle till the actual timing matches the fixed angle of 6°. 
After the MS timing matches actual set the fixed timing back to -10 so MS will follow the map.


----------



## Claude700 (Jul 5, 2004)

Ok
I've got a v2.2 board with the MS2 daughter installed.
It's been running fuel only for a while now and it's all good.
(triggering off the hall sender with no problem)
Now I'm trying to set up spark but can't seem to get it to work.
Here is how I've got it wired:
MS RPM output from JP1-5
wired directly to pin 6 on the stock Bosch Ignition Module.
The module will not trigger.
Do I need to add something between JP1-5 and the module
to boost the signal?
Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Claude700)*

For MS2 you need to either use the FIDLE pin and set that in software for spark, or add a transistor circuit (like the LED circuit) between JP1-5 and your output pin.


----------



## Claude700 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Thanks for the info
Can you elaborate on how to do this:

_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_use the FIDLE pin and set that in software for spark


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Claude700)*

I must have been thinking about MS2/Extra, as I can't find that option on the latest B&G code.


----------



## Claude700 (Jul 5, 2004)

I think I need to do this:
(quote from the megamanual site)
"If you are not using the high-current circuit to directly control a coil, you likely need to add a pull-up resistor (which allows the signal to go both high and low, rather than floating and low). "
But I don't know how to do this on the v2.2 board.
Can anyone help?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Claude700)*

If you're using a V2.2, MS1-Extra and the Bosch module you need to use this circuit:








I use a 1k instead of a 750.
If you're using the 2.2 with MS2 B&G and the Bosch module, you'll have to add a circuit like FIDLE or one of the LED circuits to drive it off of JP1-5.


----------



## Claude700 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Thanks Geo
I think this was the info I needed (but could not find)
Yes I"m running MS2 B&G on a v2.2 board
All that seem complicated just to run the module so it can boost the signal to feed the MSD6 box.
I guest 
by boosting the signal on the board, 
I probably won't need the Bosch module anymore.
Can I just buy the Bosch BIP373 Coil Driver and plug the MSD right to it?
Would that be a more simple option?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Claude700)*

Here is what the Ms2 manual says about the MSD:
With a V2.2 main board:
* V2.2 output:
o connect the white wire from the MSD module to the collector of a 2N2222A NPN transistor (see the schematic), ground the emitter, and connect the base to JP1-5 (the 5th hole in the JP1 header) through a 1k Ohm, ¼ Watt resistor. 








Disregard the distributor reluctor part, just copy the output section.


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 2:44 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## Claude700 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Yeah
I've done what the MS2 manual says to do for the MSD hookup.
It did'nt work for me








The signal did not seem to be strong enough to trigger the MSD box,
That's when I got the ideal to boost the signal with the Bosch module.
I though that would be an easy fix everything already works in the car,
Just hookup JP1-5 to pin-6 on the module and voilla.
But no, nothing in life is easy
and I still can't trigger the ignition with MS








Do you think the coil driver will work for me?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Claude700)*

So you used the extra 2n2222 transistor off of JP1-5? You could try doing that with a 1k pullup to 5v as that would be similar to the LED circuit I use on MS1-E.


----------



## Claude700 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Like this:











_Modified by Claude700 at 8:42 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Claude700)*

Yep, I've triggered the MSD6al and the MSD Digital6 with that circuit before.


----------



## Claude700 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Oh yes
It works (at least on the bench)
So I'm ready to make this permanent,
Can someone suggest the best place to get the 5v feed on the v2.2 board?
Thanks to everybody for your help.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Claude700)*

JP1-8 always seemed convenient.


----------



## Claude700 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

The car is great, everything works perfect.








Now I can start to tune properly.
Thanks again naVR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PS: the next thing I want to setup is feeding the knock sender signal to MS. Have you ever done this?


_Modified by Claude700 at 10:12 AM 10-11-2008_


----------



## prspeed2 (Sep 28, 2011)

hello...I already done the setting of Captain16VGTI and works Great!!!!!:thumbup::laugh:
I have an VW Rabbit Pickup with 16v head with aba short block, Turbo...!!!!..
I personally suggest that you use that setting with an 16v distributor but inside I used the 8v four windows setting..!!...:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 91JETTAboy (Mar 16, 2008)

GTIMan82 said:


> Dont know if you figured this out yet or not, but that thing is pretty much only found on Motronic cars and is an ignition amplifier. I removed it and ran a new wires directly to the coil positive and negative terminals.  MS does not need the amplifier, nor do I know how to wire it up to work.
> Im also adding the MS stimulator modifications necessary for running MSnS-E to the first post


^ Thank you for solving my problem well put! I love getting schooled on vortex:thumbup:


----------

